# My Salamander WIP



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay so this is my first WIP so bear with me. I plan on finishing a 2000 point army of salamanders. I don't really have a deadline, I just want to get them done. So enough talking, here's what I got so far.








This my tactical squad, from AOBR








This is my assault squad, it is currently being redone as Sallies. It was Black Templars.
















My _one_ termie. 








Two out of three models that are actually painted
































And this is my techmarine. He is the pride and joy of my army so far, as I really liked the way he came out.
Well that's all so far. I'm expecting 10 termies, a captain, and two dreads in the post. So as soon as those come in I'll update. Well wish me luck. :biggrin:


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Nice work, the two finished models look pretty cool, I think we neeed a better pic of the Techmarine though, bit hard to pick out his details.

What sort of force are you going for?


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks reaper. Sorry about the pics. I plan on doing a drop pod force, or a rhino rush. Not too sure yet.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Okay so it's been half of forever since I last did anything to my sallies.(damn school and life gets in the way)  but I give you now some updates. 
This is my converted dreadnaught.
























For the base I used bullet rounds that I dug out of the earth.
Here is just a stock dread.








And some termies








This is just another marine I painted up.








This is my termie I posted earlier just painted
















This is my commander in termie armour. He's missing his cloak and head.duh 

























Well thats all for now, I hope I'll actually get some stuff done, and not let this thread just sit here. Please C&C is always welcomed. Thanks


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Are the eye lenses yellow in the Dex scheme?

Yellow is pretty hard to do as a gem effect, red might work well and is easier to do.

Nice work so far the green is good and rich too.


----------



## Liber Heresius (May 10, 2009)

Wow, very cool, I can't wait to see the rest of your forse completed! And I can see why the techmarine is your favourite, he's awesome!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Umm I think the eyes are yellow in the dex. But yeah I had a hard time with the yellow eyes. However, they are yet to be finished,I need to add the "gem" process with a lighter yellow, followed by white. But thanks.

Thank you Liber as well.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Pretty solid green, looks nice and crisp on those Tacticals - I don't know exactly what it is, but I'm afraid I like those better than the others - maybe it's just because the pic of them is slightly better quality, for whatever reason. Overall, I really like them though.

Can't wait to see the finished Dreads.


----------



## Bardictraveller (May 11, 2009)

NurglingStomper said:


> Umm I think the eyes are yellow in the dex. But yeah I had a hard time with the yellow eyes. However, they are yet to be finished,I need to add the "gem" process with a lighter yellow, followed by white. But thanks.
> 
> Thank you Liber as well.


Salamanders have red eyes nowadays; but it's your army m8, you paint them as you please 

Doing Sally's too (my WIP is in here too, somewhere), so glad to find some inspiration here 
Love the pose on your commander! Are those the shoulders from forgeworld?

Keep up the good job man!


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Good to see someone painting up sallies. well im getting back into painting and yes I like the third edition style for sallies with the yellow lenses. cant wai to see more of yours. and I will post as soon as finish some.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

@ theking- thanks, can't wait till I finish the dread either lol.
@ bardic- the yes are now red? well I like the older edition anyways haha. I have seen your post and let me tell you it's great. I look at it for inspiration. and yes the shoulder pads are forgeworld, along with his storm bolter arm, and head(not shown)
@ CMDR- I too like the yellow eyes lol. I have seen your sallies too and damn are they nice. 

Thanks for the comments all, it's nice to know your work is uhhh nice.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking really good dude i like how you do your bases its really cool!

i will keep looking on in interest!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you Azwraith I plan on getting some more updates by the end of this week.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Those look pretty good man, well done.

But um, the first Terminator.
What the HELL is going on with his arm?
Is it a converted assault cannon or something?
It's like, his arm IS the gun!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Haha thanks. Yeah that was an old model I found, one of my first conversions, not my best haha. But yeah his arm is supposed to be the arm.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

NurglingStomper said:


> But yeah his arm is supposed to be the arm.


NUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Whoops! Sorry it's was supposed to read, "His arm his the gun." Hehe sorry bout that mate.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Looking good so far, I like the yellow eyes.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

NurglingStomper said:


> Whoops! Sorry it's was supposed to read, "His arm his the gun." Hehe sorry bout that mate.


:laugh:
Keep going man.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok well, I haven't really done much. School and my girl keep getting in my way. So here is my termie cap't.








































I'm particularly proud with his hammer.


















I like his base as well. So what do ya'll think. C&C is always welcome.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Silly women, when will they learns that Warhammer is more important than life?
Looks great man, those bases really are something.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok so I finally got around to posting more pics up (kinda). All it is is my other dread, converted to have a heavy flamer on both arms. I also switched the CCW. It's not glued just tacked. 





































I still plan on adding a few details here and there, but C&C is always welcome.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

The TL flamer looks pretty good.
Don't like the normal one though, it's too big and long.
You should probably make it look more like it's a part of the arm, it stands too far away from the armour.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

The termy captain is coming along nicely and the new dread his motto should be when in doubt burn'em out! like the progress your making keep it up.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah the arm flamer is a bit long, might shorten it. hmm I like that motto haha.


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

I really like your army. I really must gert around to doing one of these logs.


----------



## Micklez (Nov 22, 2008)

The underarm flamer isnt too big, the main one is too small 

Id does look a bit weird though and as shortening the underarm one is probably easier

Still, awsum models mate


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Blackadder, @ Micklez, I agree the big one is too small(hmm sounds weird), so thanks to Awraith, I will refit the main flamer with one from a LRC kit. Yayyy for big flamers!!!
Now on with the show! I just finished my Salamander Commander, so 'ere he is.










































As always C&C is welcome, and thanks for looking.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Looks sweet man.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

i am loving the commander, 

good work

cheers

edd


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looks nice man i cant wait to see the dread with the LR Redeemer flamer it will look huge and ded killy!

i sent you lots of human SM heads... (with no helmet) cose i dont use them... dont know if you want or not  also i sent you a Halberd from a Mordeheim set. which i thought would be handy for you since salamanders are all about spears and such.... (it kind of looks speary )


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> looks nice man i cant wait to see the dread with the LR Redeemer flamer it will look huge and ded killy!
> 
> i sent you lots of human SM heads... (with no helmet) cose i dont use them... dont know if you want or not  also i sent you a Halberd from a Mordeheim set. which i thought would be handy for you since salamanders are all about spears and such.... (it kind of looks speary )


Sweet can't wait till they arrive!! They will be put to good use, I can assure you.


----------



## dragont111 (Jun 23, 2009)

I love the mohecan on the commanders head (Yes i can't spell it) it really brings out a sense of character and the scale effect on the chapter symbol is AWEZOME (it's spelled with a z for a reason, z's are more awesome than s's)


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

Hey the commander looks nice. what color did you use on his metal parts.hey when you going to get a rhino done im looking for ideas lol


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

For the metal parts I used Dwarf Bronze with a Baal Red Wash. I then highlighted it with Shining Gold. For his Crux Terminatus I did the same thing but I then washed it with Green Ink. I plan on getting a Rhino soon. Right now I'm converting something special up. But man your thread has been some good inspiration.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Alright update time.

















I'd like to thank Immortal Reaper for the idea.









I shortened the flamer just a bit.









Thanks to Azwraith for the HF parts. My Heavy Flamer!!


















Thats all for now. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Cleitus_the_Black (Jun 8, 2009)

That's a heavy looking flamer! And CSM choppers? It might be worth taking bikers to field that. Deadly looking spear too. Nice work. Keep the updates coming!


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Like the spear arm for the biker :wink: 

Looking very cool


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Ok, that TL-HF is MANLY!
But the left one is still too bulky, make it more incorporated into the arm, so it doesn't look like it's been glued on.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> Ok, that TL-HF is MANLY!
> But the left one is still too bulky, make it more incorporated into the arm, so it doesn't look like it's been glued on.


I know what you mean. I think I'll add some tanks and guitar wire to the upper part of the arm.
It's driving me crazy.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

NurglingStomper said:


> I know what you mean. I think I'll add some tanks and guitar wire to the upper part of the arm.
> It's driving me crazy.


I mean like, make the top bit a groove, and get it to fit around the armour.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Winterous said:


> I mean like, make the top bit a groove, and get it to fit around the armour.


Hmm I don't think I understand. Make the top of the flamer a groove?


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Err, ok...

Where it attaches to the fist, cut the little stand off, and make it rounded so it fits over the armour.


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ok I think I got you now. 

*Commence work*


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

man i am hell stoked at how that TL-HF turned out im glad i sent the fuel tanks to!! ... and am also happy i kept the spare one for me to do the same thing!


----------



## NurglingStomper (Jan 31, 2009)

Thanks Azwraith. Ok so I tried making the flamer look a bit more natural, tell me what you think.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

That looks much better!
It's no longer sticking out half a metre 

And the cords look good too.


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

yeah that's what I'm talking about. strap on that tank and light that wick. burn heretics and traitors burn. I like it.:good:


----------



## zas240 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very good work, but can I just point one thing out? Salamanders skin is black in the fluff. Its no biggie if you leave it as it is, but I thought I should point it out.

BUT AWSOME STUFF


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

zas240 said:


> Very good work, but can I just point one thing out? Salamanders skin is black in the fluff. Its no biggie if you leave it as it is, but I thought I should point it out.
> 
> BUT AWSOME STUFF


O_.
I think everyone forgot this.

Doesn't really matter though, the fact that it got to 5 pages with no one mentioning it says something about how important it is :laugh:


----------

